# Motorcycles fuel/electric liscensing



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

MoMeans said:


> Thailand: I lived upcountry, on the east coast, and in Bangkok when I was in my 30s. I arrived there when Prime Minister Chatichai Choonhavan was living in exile in the UK, soon after he was removed from power in one of Thailand's frequent military coups. I learned to speak and read the language well enough to live and travel alone in rural areas. (It's not the easiest language to speak as it's tonal, like Chinese.) I was able to get employment and a work permit when I wanted to only as I have a skill that is/was in demand.
> Daily life will depend on your location. Bangkok is hot, polluted and noisy, with no shortage of nightlife. Rural life is a lot quieter, of course. Islands and resort areas a mix of the two.
> Renting property was never an issue, even for a tourist. Buying was similar to the Phils: You can own a condo/leasehold apartment. You cannot buy land. You can have a lawyer set up a Thai company with you as a 49% owner and a collection of Thais holding the other 51%, then the company can own a house and land outright.
> You cannot own a vehicle, but the company can. You cannot drive on most foreign licences, so you need an international driving permit. You will not be able to get a Thai licence while on a tourist visa.
> ...


Whoa, that read like a movie, thanks for the detailed reply! This is what I like to read, an account from someone whose been on the ground and knows the score. Mention "Thailand" here and everyone just pictures mad parties in Phuket or scooting around in Pattaya. Your account is an eye opener for me and shows how clueless I am. I'd be ripe for the pickings if I landed there tomorrow lol.

I always make it a point to get intel before I go anywhere. I did the same for the Philippines and arrived there for the first time feeling 90% prepared thanks to Filipino friends here in the UK giving me a heads up on what to look out for. Like clockwork the "fake" taxi drivers came for me at the airport grabbing my suitcase and telling me to follow them - I was briefed for this.

That encounter you had with the cop - damn. Also note to self: don't get into disputes in Thailand. 

Great info on property ownership and driving - noted. Is riding a motorcycle/moped/scooter permitted on a UK license?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Whoa, that read like a movie, thanks for the detailed reply! This is what I like to read, an account from someone whose been on the ground and knows the score. Mention "Thailand" here and everyone just pictures mad parties in Phuket or scooting around in Pattaya. Your account is an eye opener for me and shows how clueless I am. I'd be ripe for the pickings if I landed there tomorrow lol.
> 
> I always make it a point to get intel before I go anywhere. I did the same for the Philippines and arrived there for the first time feeling 90% prepared thanks to Filipino friends here in the UK giving me a heads up on what to look out for. Like clockwork the "fake" taxi drivers came for me at the airport grabbing my suitcase and telling me to follow them - I was briefed for this.
> 
> ...


The car and motorcycle license are separate as in the UK so you may need to show a UK motorcycle license.


----------



## MoMeans (Dec 25, 2021)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Is riding a motorcycle/moped/scooter permitted on a UK license?


I recall some guys riding really small bikes around Pattaya that I was told did not require any licence or registration at all. For a Honda 90 the same would apply as for a car. In Belize folks use electric golf carts. That might work.


----------



## MoMeans (Dec 25, 2021)

Gary D said:


> The car and motorcycle license are separate as in the UK so you may need to show a UK motorcycle license.


They're not separate in the UK. All you qualify for are indicated on one licence, including HGV.


----------



## MoMeans (Dec 25, 2021)

KatanaDV20 said:


> ...for the Philippines and arrived there for the first time feeling 90% prepared thanks to Filipino friends here in the UK giving me a heads up on what to look out for. Like clockwork the "fake" taxi drivers came for me at the airport grabbing my suitcase and telling me to follow them - I was briefed for this.


I heard a worse one than that from a Canadian I know who visited the Phils. 
Some "pleasant" local guys offered him a lift on a hot day in Manila. He accepted. He also accepted the offer of a chilled drink and was handed an opened can. After he drank it, he woke up alone in an alley minus all cash and all belongings of any worth. 
I suppose he was lucky to have woken up at all. He didn't mention having been rogered up the bottom during his drug-induced sleep, so I assume that was another stroke of luck. Gotta count your blessings, eh?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Philippines and drivers licence:
If sellers tell correct the slower electric vehicles dont need neither drivers licence, registration nor yearly inspection.
But if buying any, buy one of the stronger so they can get uphill with a normal sized foreigner at such motorbike


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

MoMeans said:


> They're not separate in the UK. All you qualify for are indicated on one licence, including HGV.


Yes listed on a single card but are still taken as seperate licence. Same as the Philippines, taking a car test doesn't infer you can drive a motorcycle


----------



## MoMeans (Dec 25, 2021)

Gary D said:


> Yes listed on a single card but are still taken as seperate licence. Same as the Philippines, taking a car test doesn't infer you can drive a motorcycle


No, not a separate licence. One licence that lists all qualifications. There are separate *tests* for riding a motorcycle and driving a car, though. Passing your car-driving test will get you a licence that qualifies you to also ride a motorcycle of limited capacity. It used to be 250cc, but I am not sure what it is now. If you pass your motorcycle test, there is no restriction.
I see it's a lot more complicated now. Motorcycle and Moped Laws and Licences - 2021 -- I passed my full car and full motorcycle tests about 35 years ago. A few things have changed since then.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'd like to get a Tuk Tuk or 3 wheeled vehicle but I'll have to attend a motorcycle course and take the test all over again even though I had a motorcycle license in the US. I returned to my home state and my stateside license had expired and they made me go through the written exam and driving test lol for a car, I didnt' bother with the motorcycle anymore because of the extreme cold weather in North Dakota.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

MoMeans said:


> I recall some guys riding really small bikes around Pattaya that I was told did not require any licence or registration at all. For a Honda 90 the same would apply as for a car. In Belize folks use electric golf carts. That might work.


Now theres an idea. I wonder if theres a similar law in the Philippines. An engine size below which no license is appeared? One of those weeny scooters or mopeds. The gf doesnt quite live out in the boonies but its still a bit of a 45 walk to the town and if I could tootle about on one of those it would be ideal. If not could just get a mtn bike.



M.C.A. said:


> I'd like to get a Tuk Tuk or 3 wheeled vehcile but I'll have to attend a motorycycle course and take the test all over again even though I had a motorcycle license in the US. I returned to my home state and my stateside license had expired and they made me go through the written exam and driving test lol for a car, I didnt' bother with the motorcycle anymore because of the extreme cold weather in North Dakota.


Walking around in Iloilo (oh those were the days!) I noted a lot of those tuktuks. Many were immaculate shiny private ones. Ideal for blooting about the barangays. Bajaj was the brand I recall. The gf and I strolled past their showroom in the city, they are not cheap thats for sure. But so perfect for short range grocery runs and the like. Sits nicely between a small car and a trike.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

KatanaDV20 said:


> Now theres an idea. I wonder if theres a similar law in the Philippines. An engine size below which no license is appeared? One of those weeny scooters or mopeds. The gf doesnt quite live out in the boonies but its still a bit of a 45 walk to the town and if I could tootle about on one of those it would be ideal. If not could just get a mtn bike.


 If I remember correct from long time ago, slow mopeds dont need licence.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

In some European countries licenses aren't required for under 50cc engines.

Thailand & Philippines a license is required.

It's easy enough to rent a bike in Pattaya without a license, but riding it without a license is illegal.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

https://lto.gov.ph/images/ISSUANCES/Admin_Order/AO_2021-039.pdf



You can ride certain types of e-bikes in the Philippines without a licence as long as it is not capable of more than 25 kph


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Lunkan said:


> If I remember correct from long time ago, slow mopeds dont need licence.


Looking into whats out there, thanks!



Tiz said:


> https://lto.gov.ph/images/ISSUANCES/Admin_Order/AO_2021-039.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You can ride certain types of e-bikes in the Philippines without a licence as long as it is not capable of more than 25 kph


Oh great, thanks for the info and the link to the govt regs!


----------

